# Head 2 Head Shooting



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Just downloaded it. Thank you.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Perhaps not understanding it the way it's intended. "Live" as in how? "The arrows an archer shoots in real life are recorded in the app, either end-by-end, or in advance, while his opponent does the same. (You can even ask for picture evidence!)"


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

From what I can gather after downloading it and setting it up. I think it's somewhat like a shot tracking app but one that can be viewed by your opponent. Or anyone I believe. And you shoot your end and upload the scores. Take a picture if need be. And use that for the shoot against the competitor. 

I'll try to get a game in sometime in the next few days and see how it all works for sure.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Like in Live as in video the shooting? I mean, anyone can take pictures, shoot from any distance....


----------



## Frank-the-5th (Apr 3, 2014)

Just downloaded. Add me and let's shoot. Frankthe5th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> Like in Live as in video the shooting? I mean, anyone can take pictures, shoot from any distance....


I suspect there will be a fair amount of "Honor system" needed with this.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Mahly said:


> I suspect there will be a fair amount of "Honor system" needed with this.


If they put their first and last name in the profile just Google that with archery or score behind it. If they've shot in a tournament with score posted online it will show up. Give you a baseline of what kind of shooter they are.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## greyfeathers (Oct 5, 2015)

Checking it out as well. Very cool idea so far.


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

Downloading as I type....could be a fun idea


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I was hoping to get to use it today, but the rains haven't held off. So tomorrow it'll be. It makes practicing a little more fun being able to shoot against past results in WA and other competitors.


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

It looks like a cool idea, shooting the historical matches especially seems cool.


----------



## cHriiSTMaS (Nov 22, 2013)

Let's go!! Christmas. Want to shoot tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e.419 (Mar 15, 2016)

its supposed to be used with the 80cm target at 50m?


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

I understood it as indoor and outdoor.


----------



## e.419 (Mar 15, 2016)

never shot target archery before so I'm just trying to figure out what faces to get. What's the normal indoor and outdoor faces to use with the app.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Outdoor is the 80cm face at 50 meters http://www.lancasterarchery.com/maple-leaf-ta-80cm-6-ring-center-spot-patch.html

Indoor is the three spot vertical face at 18 meters http://www.lancasterarchery.com/map...-vertical-world-championship-target-face.html compound face for you if you're shooting compound.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Frank-the-5th said:


> Just downloaded. Add me and let's shoot. Frankthe5th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I logged in today and saw your challenge. I thought I'd get a notification but I didn't. I'll have to see if I can on the app. 

Didn't want you to think I was ignoring you. This weekend I think the rain's supposed to move off and I'll be able to accept and shoot!


----------



## Frank-the-5th (Apr 3, 2014)

RCR_III said:


> I logged in today and saw your challenge. I thought I'd get a notification but I didn't. I'll have to see if I can on the app.
> 
> Didn't want you to think I was ignoring you. This weekend I think the rain's supposed to move off and I'll be able to accept and shoot!


No worries! Just broke/lost my last arrow so I'm not even able to shoot at the moment. I have a dozen and a half coming next week so I'll get back at it then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

I finally got the app and started shooting with it last night. If anyone wants to shoot an indoor round against me my username is brileh.


----------

